# i know its really early but!!



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

im already getting a bit worried about what im gonna do with my bunnies during winter to keep them warm!

we usually have a wendy house which is nice and cosy for them to use in winter however my mum got rid of it a couple of months ago to make room in the garden..... and im just concerned that if i leave it too long to sort something out itll suddenly be freezing and i wont know what to do 

im not allowed to have them inside the house..... their hutch is huge and theres no covers or anything you can buy for it..... the garden shed is too small and full of stuff anyway..... then theres the garage which i could fit them in but itd mean theyd be living in constant darkness which i dont think is fair!

any ideas anyone???


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

also ive tried looking at smaller hutches that have covers etc but the trouble is that my rabbits are quite large, and all the hutches i can find with covers are way too small for them  im in a pickle


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

You can make your own cover for the hutch. Buy a cheap plastic shower curtain and cut to size. Nail it to the top ot the hutch (so nails don't go through roof though). Wrap the other end around a length of 2x2 wood to give it some weight so when the cover is over the front of the hutch its weighed down. Doing this and giving them plenty of hay to cuddle up in is all I used to do. Having the hutch in a sheltered corner is a good idea as well, move the hutch so its against the wall of your house and in a corner by a fence to give protection from wind. If the one cover isn't enough you can put a blanket under the shower curtain for more warmth. You can also get a snugglesafe heat pad that just goes in the microwave for 5 mins and works like a hot water bottle for them to sit on for warmth if the weatehr gets really cold.

Rabbits cope a lot better with cold than they do heat remember that.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Simple answer- Don't worry!

Rabbits cope very well with harsh winters by developing thick winter coats.

Just give them all a lot of hay to nestle in at night and a tarpaulin held over the front at night to protect against any bitterly cold winds.

There is no need to get them smaller accomodation- they won't appreciate it to say the least! The smallest cage should be a 6ft x 2ft x 2ft hutch.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Be more concerned about summer than the winter.

Summer i feel is ALOT harder than winter.


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks everyone i feel less worried now  i was under the impression that winter is harder for bunnies than summer.... also kammie i love the shower curtain idea, will definately try it


----------



## pinkyblare (May 10, 2010)

I am planning on getting largest pieces of tarpauling and cutting and stapelling to run (which is buikt underneath) and i have a large bench cover for actuall hutch, i will also be buying two heat pads and some fleece blankets along with hay/straw i want them to be able to go in run still so will be protecting that with either plastic see though sheeting or just tarpaling (sp) i am sure they will be fine i have also been worried but getting bits together now during the summer so its not big expense at once the heat pads are about £17.99 each and i will try get on ebay for thick plastic covers i am worried too but i think i will transfer my buns to wendy house at night or when its really really cold but i need them back in hutch to use their run as its a boxed in wooden type (much safer) no room to add one on to wendy house so may just shift them about i may also invest in gazebo to keep up over hutch and run to try stop snowfall and rain if my hubby can fix it down properly to patio to stop wind taking it


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

xliljanex said:


> thanks everyone i feel less worried now  i was under the impression that winter is harder for bunnies than summer.... also kammie i love the shower curtain idea, will definately try it


Just make sure you get the plastic type thats waterproof as the nylon ones still let some water through. Plastic ones tend to be thicker and heavier.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

pinkyblare said:


> I am planning on getting largest pieces of tarpauling and cutting and stapelling to run (which is buikt underneath) and i have a large bench cover for actuall hutch,


I use a large bench cover too, only £3 from Wilkos :thumbup:


----------



## aimeegibbs (Nov 4, 2009)

Please dont worry! Rabbits are generally very good at looking after themselves (warmth wise) as long as they have the right resources to do so- plenty of Hay, lined with Paper, and food will be just as much as they need- i also have a blanket for him, but thats optional because i think its unique for him to be able to use it!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

just to say lino works really well as it doesnt flap so much, it'll only cost £10


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

I also used a crap piece of carpet over the front of the hutch with tarpooling over that to keep it dry. Kept the frost out and bunnies snuggly  x


----------

